# Just saw this on sale today...



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

American DJ VF1300 Water-Based Fog Machine with Remote
PSSL.com is showing this on sale today (Wednesday, May 10th, 2017) they are asking $59.99

and no, I do't work for them. I'm just on their mailing list for deals.


----------

